# where is all the furnished accomodation in melbourne?



## sixsense18 (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi everyone am relocating to melbourne next june from the UK. I am looking for furnished accomodation in or around melbournes CBD for approximately 6 weeks must be suitable for a family 2 adults and 3 kids. Have looked on the real estate pages but can't find anything that we can afford everything i have seen so far is $215 a night please help!!


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

sixsense18 said:


> Hi everyone am relocating to melbourne next june from the UK. I am looking for furnished accomodation in or around melbournes CBD for approximately 6 weeks must be suitable for a family 2 adults and 3 kids. Have looked on the real estate pages but can't find anything that we can afford everything i have seen so far is $215 a night please help!!


You could have a look at the Arden Motel, very close to CBD and yet handy to expansive northern parklands that have the Zoo.
No web site there, surprising in this day and age but one way of keeping costs down.
Took a punt and thought a couple of teenagers and one under 12 and a family room for that is $145/n. [ with breakfast ]
Book Accommodation in Melbourne Here >> Arden Motel, Arden St., Melbourne, Victoria
It's an older motel but quite clean and sound, not on a too busy street.

There's also more modern stuff like Corporate Apartment Rates - Living Corporate - Melbourne CBD and found that by just a google - Google so a few more you could check prices on but anything below $150 and I reckon you're doing OK and the lower you go the less it'll be in quality/position etc.


----------

